# Flat rock scorpion care.



## Unfoundedclown (May 26, 2017)

Hi. I just got a flat rock scorpion.  And just wondering how the humidity and temperature is suppose to be at . And how big do they have to be before they are allowed to eat pinkies ?


----------



## basin79 (May 26, 2017)

They're a very popular and common scorpion. There should be loads of care sheets for them on Google.

With regards to feeding yours a pinkie. Please don't feed live.


----------



## Unfoundedclown (May 26, 2017)

Iv tried Google.  But their all different.  So I dunno what the real care sheet is


----------



## Galapoheros (May 26, 2017)

What species of flatrock did you get?  I would consider it a desert species that hangs out in humid micro-environments along dry creek beds.  imo it's a scorpion that deals with a wide humidity gradient, going deep into cracks where there is humidity and walking out into the drier air now and then.  So if the terr is low humidity but substrate is a little moist in a corner with some flat rocks in there to hide between, it should do fine.  They are pretty easy, just google flatrock setup or something like that.  Upper 70'sF prob best and maybe an area that's a little warmer using a heat mat


----------



## Unfoundedclown (May 26, 2017)

Galapoheros said:


> What species of flatrock did you get?  I would consider it a desert species that hangs out in humid micro-environments along dry creek beds.  imo it's a scorpion that deals with a wide humidity gradient, going deep into cracks where there is humidity and walking out into the drier air now and then.  So if the terr is low humidity but substrate is a little moist in a corner with some flat rocks in there to hide between, it should do fine.  They are pretty easy, just google flatrock setup or something like that.  Upper 70'sF prob best and maybe an area that's a little warmer using a heat mat


 I have a red bulb right now instead of a heat mat. Is that okay ? Or should I used both or just one ?


----------



## RTTB (May 27, 2017)

Heat mat placed on one side is best. Don't feed pinkies. Big crickets are just fine.


----------



## Unfoundedclown (May 27, 2017)

RTTB said:


> Heat mat placed on one side is best. Don't feed pinkies. Big crickets are just fine.


Okay thanks. Now do scorpionso needs uvb like nearded dragons do?


----------



## soldierof4cheese (May 27, 2017)

I keep mine in a low humidity and temps around 85 to 90 degrees. One tank i use a 60 watt red bulb and my other tank I built a hood that uses two 100 watt ceramic heaters and two fans to keep the humidity low. Use plenty of slate and sand, couple plants. I feed my juvi Hadogenes Trogs crickets rite now and when they reach bigger sizes I may offer bigger meals.. Great scorpion, they live long and get big, what a perfect pet..


----------



## ArachnoDrew (May 27, 2017)

(2) 100w ceramic heat bulbs for 1 enclosure!? Dam it has to hit well over 100° in there  unless it's a big tank.... I use (1) 100 watt ceramic for 7 of my scorps. Keeps them all between 80-95° hovering over them. 1 gets super hot


----------



## soldierof4cheese (May 27, 2017)

Its a 55 gallon tank, so it takes a bit to heat it up. The temps are controlled by a temp and humidity controller, that you set the temperature you want and it takes care of the rest.. I got all the parts off eBay for around fifty bucks. She is a happy Flat rock, a super big tank all to herself..


----------



## ArachnoDrew (May 27, 2017)

Oh geeze 55 gallon lol nice I take that back then..... haven't you shared the setup on here??? I think ive seen it?


----------



## soldierof4cheese (May 27, 2017)

I was going to post a picture but Image Safe keeps aborting my upload?? I will try again later.


----------



## soldierof4cheese (May 27, 2017)

ArachnoDrew said:


> Oh geeze 55 gallon lol nice I take that back then..... haven't you shared the setup on here??? I think ive seen it?


I had it posted, then asked the mod to pull the thread. I want to build these hoods for people but I have some r&d to do yet, seems to work great so far..


----------



## ArachnoDrew (May 27, 2017)

Hmm would definately like to see it when possible


----------



## soldierof4cheese (May 27, 2017)




----------



## soldierof4cheese (May 27, 2017)

Its in a ruff unfinished condition but does the job.. got to add some safety features and access panels.. I have ideas for even nicer hoods that would host WIFI connections to Weather conditions for all over the world..


----------



## darkness975 (May 27, 2017)

Unfoundedclown said:


> Now do scorpionso needs uvb like nearded dragons do?


UV is lethal to Scorpions.  They do not need any lighting.  You can use a normal infrared heat bulb if you want to view it at night, just make sure you don't use one that is too strong and desiccates the enclosure. 
But definitely no UV of any kind. 

You are right to not trust care sheets randomly strewn about on Google.  98% of them are dead wrong.  Trust the advice of the knowledgeable keepers here on AB and you'll be golden.

It is best to not feed them vertebrate prey items.  Crickets, Roaches, Mealworms, etc. are better (and natural) prey items for them.


----------



## ArachnoDrew (May 27, 2017)

How often do they eat "small lizards" I would imagine quite commonly especially desert species. 

I would never try it lol id  feel terrible being a leapord gecko owner haha.


----------



## soldierof4cheese (May 27, 2017)

My uv (grow light) is just for the plant, its only on during the day light hours when the Hadogenes is under her slate. No worries about exposure or prolonged exposure, i have heard that uv is a bad thing..


----------



## ArachnoDrew (May 27, 2017)

And by "they" I'm obviously referring to scorpions in general


----------



## RTTB (May 27, 2017)

They are communal right?


----------



## ArachnoDrew (May 27, 2017)

RTTB said:


> They are communal right?


From what I've read absolutely not


----------



## RTTB (May 27, 2017)

Interesting. I was misinformed.


----------



## Christianb96 (May 27, 2017)

they are def not communal, ive had no sucess in trying to mate my pair of trogs, they are very aggresive towards one another. the feeding of pinkies to inverts is a touchy subject, it really has no benefit to the scorpion, and would be a rather messy clean up.


----------



## Galapoheros (May 28, 2017)

oh, yeah, nooo, not communal, but some have kept more than one in bigger terrs being OK with a, "you stay over there and I'll stay over here" situation, with each one having their own place in the hood terr subdivision.  Also, you don't need to heat the whole thing, just have a heated area, ime a mat on the side where stacked flat rocks are.


----------



## Whitelightning777 (May 28, 2017)

I'm sure they would eat a pinkie in the wild. Unlike superworms, they won't burrow and turn into nasty beatles. Not will they bother a molting scorp like a cricket will.

Pinkies are fed to small snakes and lizards. I don't understand the problem.  Mice can also be trapped legally.


----------



## scorps (May 28, 2017)

They need to be kept fairly dry. I use a substrate mix of 1:3 dry coco fiber to sand. Do not add UV and be careful with any direct heat sources. I keep mine around room temp and don't have any issues, though keeping them warming will help them grow a little faster. I feed mine a single small cricket once a week. I never have any luck feeding them mealworms, but mine might just be picky.


----------



## Prophet (Dec 14, 2017)

scorps said:


> They need to be kept fairly dry. I use a substrate mix of 1:3 dry coco fiber to sand. Do not add UV and be careful with any direct heat sources. I keep mine around room temp and don't have any issues, though keeping them warming will help them grow a little faster. I feed mine a single small cricket once a week. I never have any luck feeding them mealworms, but mine might just be picky.


I'm going to second this suggestion as this is almost identical to mine and it seems to be loving life. I actually was wondering about keeping it at room temperature though and didn't realize the heat had anything to do with its growth rate. Thanks for that info. Its interesting about yours not eating worms as mine seems to not like crickets but only superworms..to each his own as they say goes for them as well it seems


----------



## Avicularia Kael (Jan 2, 2019)

Whitelightning777 said:


> I'm sure they would eat a pinkie in the wild. Unlike superworms, they won't burrow and turn into nasty beatles. Not will they bother a molting scorp like a cricket will.
> 
> Pinkies are fed to small snakes and lizards. I don't understand the problem.  Mice can also be trapped legally.


There is a problem. I have heard of instances where pinkies injure tarantulas and other inverts all the time.


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Jan 2, 2019)

Avicularia Kael said:


> There is a problem. I have heard of instances where pinkies injure tarantulas and other inverts all the time.


They are newborn mice, making them completely harmless...now an adult mouse is a different story because they can bite. I still wouldn't feed one to a scorpion though, its an excruciatingly painful death as they will generally eat it alive, just cruel and unnecessary when you can offer other invert prey. 

As for care on the flat rock, mine prefers the sub completely dry...they like the temps on the warmer side as well. Offer lots of hiding spots, and feed once every two weeks for adults.


----------

